# African Dwarf Frog concern



## bismuthphoenix (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently got 2 ADFs, they are said to be two males so I named them Cain and Abel. Now, I've noticed a few discrepancies:
1. Abel has darker eyes than Cain.
2. Cain is slightly larger.
3. Abel has the little glands or 'bumps' under his arms indicating he is male; Cain doesn't have these from what I can see.
4. Abel's claws on his back feet are black, but Cain's are not.

I've read a lot about people accidentally getting African Clawed Frogs because as babies the two look nearly identical. This may seem a bit worrisome, but I just want to be sure that they are both ADFs. What do you guys think? If you think they are both ADFs, do you think Cain might be female? Thanks!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Are the eyes on the side of the head or the top of the head? Adf eyes are on the sides of the head.

Are the front feet webbed? Adf front and back feet are webbed.

Those are the best ways to differentiate between the two types of frogs.

Sometimes it is hard to tell males when they're little, but probably you have a male and a female. Females are usually bigger. Just look for the bump behind its arm as it grows.

Enjoy your frogs! They are really fun and cute.


----------



## TahneeJenkins (Mar 16, 2015)

I miss my ADF's lol. When I upgrade my betta too a larger tank I think I'm going to get one of those cool blue shrimp, or maybe another ADF, but in the past I had a betta that did not like his froggy tank mate and would bite at him. So I sold the fish to a cute little girl lol. Sorry kinda off topic here.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This photo really illustrates the eye placement difference.
http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/ReptilesAmphibians/Facts/FactSheets/Africanclawedfrog.cfm


----------

